# List of Differences Between 6th Generation Multiplats?



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

I tried googling this to no avail, so figured I would try here. Does anybody know if there's a list anywhere online that details the differences between the GCN, PS2, and Xbox versions of multiplatform games released during the 6th generation? Over the past year, I've seriously gotten into game collecting and want to catch up on the 6th generation in particular since I've missed so many games (I only owned a GameCube at the time along with about 9 games, almost all of which were GCN exclusives). But I want to get "the best" version of the multiplats I intend to buy, regarding performance, content, etc. Any help is greatly appreciated. 

PS: While I'm looking for a list for the 6th generation in particular, I would love to hear about any similar lists about other generations as well.


----------



## ilman (Jul 7, 2013)

The GameCube and Xbox ports of games are usually more superior than the PS2 ones due to more powerful hardware. (Resident Evil 4 has downgraded graphics on the PS2 and Sonic Heroes' frame rate is horrible, for example).


----------



## Foxi4 (Jul 7, 2013)

There's no list of all differences across all platforms that immediately springs to mind, but there were actualy plenty in various games. Not to look too far, _"Soul Calibur 2"_ had different exclusive characters on each version - Link on the Gamecube version, Heihachi on the PS2 version and Spawn on the XBox version. _"Resident Evil 4"_ is another example where the PS2 version got an additional storyline called _"Separate Ways"_, additional outfits and weapons and a Movie Browser feature which were all unavailable in the Gamecube version _(they were later introduced in the Wii version)_. _"Bully: Scolarship Edition"_ differences go even further as the PS2 game uses an entirely different engine to all the other ports - Renderware rather than Gamebryo. The PS2 version of _"Manhunt 2"_ is the only one that supports a headset. Additionally, the PS2 and the PSP versions share some exclusive weapons unavailable on the later Wii release, such as the flashlight and the Katana _(although the Wii version also has an exclusive weapon - a mace)_. The PS2 and the Wii version of _"Sonic Unleashed"_ is an entirely different game to its 360 and PS3 counterpart _(although here we're touching cross-generation content)_.

Here's a list of some more that I found after a little bit of googling: http://gamedifferences.com/resident-evil-4

...but other than that, I'm afraid you'll have to look for those things on a per-title basis.



ilman said:


> The GameCube and Xbox ports of games are usually more superior than the PS2 ones due to more powerful hardware. (Resident Evil 4 has downgraded graphics on the PS2 and Sonic Heroes' frame rate is horrible, for example).


That is true - the PS2 usually sported worse graphics, but in those cases some title made up the difference with additional exclusive content, as it was the case with Resident Evil 4.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 7, 2013)

ilman said:


> The GameCube and Xbox ports of games are usually more superior than the PS2 ones due to more powerful hardware. (Resident Evil 4 has downgraded graphics on the PS2 and Sonic Heroes' frame rate is horrible, for example).


I figured that was sometimes the case, but I think it's usually more complicated than that. For example, the GameCube's mini DVDs likely means that devs had to cut corners with textures and cut scenes, and the PS2's giant install base and lower power possibly means multiplatform games were often designed for the PS2 first and up-ported to the GameCube and Xbox later.


----------



## Lanlan (Jul 7, 2013)

Fairly certain I read that GCN releases had worse audio, due to less disc space or memory or something, I'm trying to find it now.


----------



## FAST6191 (Jul 7, 2013)

I have yet to see something like http://retro-sanctuary.com/Comparisons Main.html done for the later consoles but I have always been interested in porting limitations and workarounds, especially versions that were better on old consoles (the GBA had some fine games where their DS equivalents were less than stellar). If you do find one it will probably be the PS2 and xbox anyway.
Also consoles were not almost equivalent to the PC at this point so interesting things happened there but if it is available for the PC you might consider that instead. On the flip side there were also some incredibly lazy PC ports and some radically different PC versions/ports. If you consider them alongside it then do also have a look at the handheld versions.

@ Lanlan by this point we were well into the era of compressed audio so that was less pressing.

I will also say that despite the gamecube arguably being the best controller of the generation* many games were ported to it almost as an afterthought so even when you finally wade through graphics, cutbacks and whatever else you come up against the sloppy controls.

You might also want to consider what you like in a game as some would have had cut down multiplayer (xbox live is now long dead so unless you can get a LAN version (VPN is an option mind you) going on or want local there is little point, not sure what goes with PS2 games these days and the GC never had online play save for VPN system link in a handful of games plus phantasy star) but otherwise solid or better single player.

*I did not mind the controller S at all and the playstation controller is something I have never been able to stand for more than about 3 hours at a time


----------



## Lanlan (Jul 7, 2013)

Do keep the controller in mind, six button fighters would be hell on a GCN controller, due to the button placement.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 7, 2013)

Not in the same range, but perhaps worth mentioning: if you type (a part of) the name of the game in metacritic's search bar, it will pop up the available names, their system and the metacritic score.


----------



## Catastrophic (Jul 13, 2013)

You pretty much have to look up information for each individual game as they all have their ups and downs. From my personal experience. Sonic Heroes plays MUCH better on the GC than the PS2. Some collection games however tend to be better on the PS2. The Mega Man Collection games have better audio and video since they aren't compressed like on the Gamecube plus the PS2 controller is superior for platformers compared to the GC controller. Resident Evil 4 plays better on the Gamecube, but the PS2 version has additional content like Seperate Ways, so it's opinion wise which version is better.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 13, 2013)

One I will throw your way, while Viewtiful Joe 1 & 2 run better on the GC,  the ps2 version allowed you to play as Dante of Devil May Cry fame


----------



## tbgtbg (Jul 13, 2013)

The Xbox versions of GTA have better controls IMO than the PS2 versions, due to using analog triggers for gas/break.


----------



## DinohScene (Jul 13, 2013)

tbgtbg said:


> The Xbox versions of GTA have better controls IMO than the PS2 versions, due to using analog triggers for gas/break.


 
Exactly that yes.

Edit: I think that the GTA's also look better on the Xbox.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 13, 2013)

Or that just came to mind....in one of the Tony Hawks Under Ground games the PS2 version had an exclusive option to scan your face into the game using the eye toy and map it on your own custom character.


----------



## EzekielRage (Jul 13, 2013)

A few things I know:

Second Sight is best on GameCube due to framerate and controls
Ultimate Spider-Man is best on X-Box and Gamecube (tie) due to framerate

usually when you scour wikipedia for specific games the reception lists what reviewers gave the game what on what platform,r evealing things liekf ramerate issues for ps2 for example


----------



## Rydian (Jul 13, 2013)

In general the later versions (by chronological release) are bugfixed and have more content.  If they release weeks or a month apart expect small stuff, expect larger stuff for longer things.  Also consider re-releases on later systems (which sometimes went under different titles).


----------



## xwatchmanx (Jul 13, 2013)

A whole lot of great information and tips, here. Thanks guys.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 13, 2013)

Fight night round 2 on the gamecube had an exclusive allowing you to play as Little Mac from Punch Out


----------



## Clarky (Jul 13, 2013)

They keep coming back to me...while most versions of Prince of Persia - Sands of Time allowed you to play the original after completing the main game the Xbox version also allowed you to play Prince of Persia 2


----------



## JoostinOnline (Jul 13, 2013)

I guess you're not counting the Dreamcast, but based on the specs, I'd bet it was at the bottom compared to multi-plats.


----------



## Clarky (Jul 13, 2013)

JoostinOnline said:


> I guess you're not counting the Dreamcast, but based on the specs, I'd bet it was at the bottom compared to multi-plats.


 Some will tell you how certain multiplat were better on the dc, like quake 3 or dead or alive 2 or even resident evil code Veronica but its usually down to opinion


----------



## Clarky (Jul 13, 2013)

Few more that come to mind, splinter cell on the ps2 had an exclusive level i believe, the gamecube version had gba link up for a gadget and the Xbox version had dlc. 

The sequel pandora tomorrow had an exclusive multiplayer on the Xbox I recall

And the last I recall Spider-Man on the Xbox had an exclusive level


----------



## gazsweet (Jul 21, 2013)

yes lots


----------



## Gahars (Jul 21, 2013)

Thread Title said:
			
		

> *List* of Differences Between 6th Generation Multiplats?


 


gazsweet said:


> yes lots


 

Thank you for your thoughtful, insightful response.


----------

